# Tank Software



## راشد البلوشي (19 نوفمبر 2010)

hi dear friends..

today i brought a new software..

Reservoir Performance Analysis and Prediction Tool
called TANK

i make it Protable ( no need installation ll directly run) a

kindly check it out in attached file

regards

Rashid Albalushi


----------



## المهندسة بنت ابوها (19 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks a lot 

may by i will use it some day in may stady 


thanks again


----------



## ج.ناردين (20 نوفمبر 2010)

رائع دوماً
شكراً لك
دمت بخير


----------



## سليمان1 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

many thanks


----------



## تولين (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك اخ رائد وجزاك الخير لمجهودك الرائع في قسم البترول


----------



## moazbasha (20 نوفمبر 2010)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر على ابداعك


----------



## سامح جورجى (20 نوفمبر 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## GeoOo (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (3 مارس 2011)

الرجاء اعادة رفع الملفات على سيرفر مثل mediafire ولكم الأجر و الإحسان من الله سبحانه


----------



## musa1 (8 مارس 2011)

مشكور


----------



## asdfx (9 مارس 2011)

thank you


----------



## سدير عدنان (10 مارس 2011)

استاذي العزيز هل من الممكن ان نستفاد من البرنامج مرة اخرى مع التقدير


----------



## safa aldin (10 مارس 2011)

where's the software please !!!!!!!!!?
thank you so much.


----------



## AIOI85 (17 مارس 2011)

thanx alot bro but how can i find this attachement it doesn't appear to me


----------



## نوفلة (24 مارس 2011)

where's the software!!!!


----------



## Ahmed Amer5 (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق المشاريع (31 مارس 2011)

اين الملف ؟


----------



## bakeraf (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## eng_moga (4 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الشرفاوي (5 مايو 2011)

00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## bassam alali (1 يونيو 2011)

جمييييييييييييل جدا


----------



## aly_zz (2 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
ولكن اين الملف
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## moh2 (4 يونيو 2011)

grfgrg


----------



## elba (8 يونيو 2011)

*مشكور*


----------



## DrClick (20 يونيو 2011)

where is the file? i can't find it


----------



## مهنديان (1 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## batruna (2 نوفمبر 2011)

thank u


----------



## Eng_Towfeq_Salem (2 نوفمبر 2011)

thanx


----------



## Eng_Towfeq_Salem (2 نوفمبر 2011)

where is the attachment ????????????????


----------



## نهاد العجيلي (6 نوفمبر 2011)

Thanks


----------



## سدير عدنان (9 نوفمبر 2011)

وين الملف وشكرا لم يرفع اخي العزيز


----------



## marwan2022 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

Thank u


----------



## hatem314 (15 مارس 2013)

ماشكور


----------



## NOC_engineer (15 مارس 2013)

أين السادة المشرفون على الصفحة ... الملف غير موجود .. وأكثر من 10 أعضاء ذكروا ذلك من دون أي تجاوب !!


----------



## Eng. Basheer (21 مارس 2013)

Thank you very much


----------

